# Cadillac announces the V-Performance Academy - 2-day training with all 2017 V-Series



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Buy a 2017 V-Series Cadillac and you get 2-Days at their new V-Performance Academy to learn how to drive it. Cadillac's V-Performance Academy is located at Spring Mountain Motor Resort and Country Club near Las Vegas, Nevada. Looks like all you have to cover is the plane ticket to get there.

Cadillac's Release:

Cadillac today announced the Cadillac V-Performance Academy driving experience at Spring Mountain Motor Resort and Country Club near Las Vegas, Nevada. The two-day driver training program will be included in the purchase of any of Cadillac's high-performance V-Series models: 2017 Cadillac ATS-V Sedan, 2017 ATS-V Coupe and 2017 Cadillac CTS-V sedan.

Cadillac is the only luxury automotive brand offering a two-day driver training with the purchase of a high-performance vehicle. Customers will register online for the experience after taking delivery of a 2017 V-Series model. The V-Performance Academy program may also be purchased as a stand-alone experience.

"Cadillac is a brand for passionate people, by passionate people," said Nathan Tan, associate director of Brand Partnerships and Experiences for Cadillac. "V-Series customers are in many ways nearest the core of the Cadillac brand, and we are proud to offer this valuable training with our thrilling products."



The V-Performance Academy includes:

Ground transportation to and from Las Vegas McCarren International Airport - customers are responsible for airfare
Two days of intensive driver training in the model of purchase for 2017 V-Series owners and the model of choice for stand-alone customers
Two nights' lodging in the Spring Mountain luxury condominiums
Breakfast and lunch on both training days
General admission access for one designated guest - add a driving guest for an additional fee
On-site courtesy vehicles will be provided
There are now two opportunities for enthusiasts to drive new V-Series models on a racetrack: the two-day V-Performance Academy driver training held exclusively at Spring Mountain and the single-day V-Performance Lab, which travels to different racetracks around the country. In 2016, the V-Performance Labs will be held at Lime Rock Park in Lakeville, Connecticut, and Circuit of the Americas in Austin, Texas.

The development of the V-Performance Academy curriculum was overseen by V-Series engineers. The tailored driver training enables attendees to extract maximum performance from the V-Series vehicles.

"The V-Series are the most-track capable Cadillac models ever, using exclusive technologies tuned by a select group of dedicated engineers," said Brandon Vivian, Cadillac executive chief engineer. "These technologies, such as Magnetic Ride Control, Performance Traction Management software and the Performance Data Recorder, set the Cadillac ATS-V and Cadillac CTS-V apart from all other luxury cars and are the tools drivers will experience at the V-Performance Academy."



Located 55 miles west of Las Vegas, Spring Mountain Motor Resort and Country Club boasts the longest road course in North America. With more than six miles of racetrack and 50 unique configurations, Spring Mountain Motor Resort and Country Club enables V-Performance Academy drivers to extract maximum performance from V-Series vehicles. Lodging is provided on the Spring Mountain premises, with loft-style suites complete with kitchenettes for comfort and ease. An 8,000-square foot clubhouse, pool, racquetball court, fitness facility and four-acre freshwater lake ensure time spent on and off the track is equally enjoyable. For more information on Spring Mountain Motor Resort and Country Club, visit springmountainmotorsports.com.

For more information about the Cadillac V-Performance Academy, visit http://www.cadillac.com/v-series/v-performance-driver-training.html.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

M School used to be included with M5's. But, the IRS deemed it a taxable event and BMW had to issue you a 1099 for the cost of the school. WTF? Some IRS thug was jealous he couldn't afford an M5.


----------



## DaveCM5 (Aug 22, 2016)

After each lap the participants will be treated to refreshments as their cars cool off so they come out of limp mode.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

DaveCM5 said:


> After each lap the participants will be treated to refreshments as their cars cool off so they come out of limp mode.


Yeah, I've put a few current generation M5/6's in limp mode. But, it took about 20 minutes to get there. I could have turned the AC off. But, it was hot and it wasn't my car.


----------



## DaveCM5 (Aug 22, 2016)

Maybe so, but the LT4 in the Cadillac and Corvette have well documented overheating/power-reduction-mode issues when pushed on a track. I wonder if these cars have something done to them to cure that problem? It wouldn't be a very good sales pitch if these things were dropping like flies at the first sign of 85'F


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

DaveCM5 said:


> Maybe so, but the LT4 in the Cadillac and Corvette have well documented overheating/power-reduction-mode issues when pushed on a track. I wonder if these cars have something done to them to cure that problem? It wouldn't be a very good sales pitch if these things were dropping like flies at the first sign of 85'F


Yeah, and Las Vegas in the summer would be the place for that to happen. That'd be some punkazz **** if they added cooling capacity to those cars but not the production cars.

The early E90, non-M's were going limp after a few laps. BMW came out with a cooling upgrade kit, and added it at the factory on the 335is.

My M5/6 limping was at Road Atlanta on a hot day in June. The tires were also starting to go... lots of liquid rubber splats from the cars in front, and the occasional tire smoke plume from an ABS stop before the chicane. I was hitting 155 MPH on the back dog legs there, though.

There's a YouTube video of an early F10 M5 on the 'Ring, and he briefly "got limp."


----------

